# Introducing Edom



## amitai (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello from Tel Aviv


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Was Edom a local girl or did she have to travel far to get to Tel Aviv?

Good looking little one. 

RBD or Nimrod :


----------



## amitai (Jun 14, 2012)

She's a local girl


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Precious. Simply adorable.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

She is beautiful!


----------



## amitai (Jun 14, 2012)

good (first) morning


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Don't you just love that alien tongue when they yawn............. wait till she gets older......... My two have tongues Gene Simmons would envy.  

Keep the puppy pics coming....


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Edom is so, SO CUTE!! What a precious little girl you have there!!


----------



## amitai (Jun 14, 2012)

nap time


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Edom is beautiful!! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

What a cutie!! You've come to the right place to show her off! Congratulations on your newest family addition!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

OS X 10.6... Before you upload adjust the picture....Double click on the image, it will open in Preview go to Tools column... you can adjust color, size and rotate. When it's all done... save the picuture and upload

Or use a different browser like Safari (not my fav) if the browser gives problems.

Cute puppy... regards,
I'm a Mac Fanboy also


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

I've got a Mac too and never had this issue. Maybe it's your settings in your camera? 

Personally I prefer Safari to Firefox nowadays but that's just me. 
You should be able to edit your pictures in iPhoto. 

Let's see your pup the right way! :


----------



## amitai (Jun 14, 2012)

They're properly rotated as files on the comp; they change their rotation upon upload to the forum.


Edit: looks like uploading smaller size files makes the rotation gods happier...


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Or because the forum is hosted in Scotland, practically the other side of the earth.... Upside down 

Very cute puppy.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Now that I can see her she is a cutey!!! ;D ;D ;D

Look at that huge skin! I miss that stage!


----------



## amitai (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## amitai (Jun 14, 2012)

Edom learns to stay http://youtu.be/-PdzK7rkKxs

Edom hates her dog food http://youtu.be/FEUn5WU_6Uo


Edom shows her "leave it" patience http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqSWhjNYDOw&feature=plcp


Edom watches Sam the Vizsla sing a song on Youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaB4uy5w748&feature=relmfu


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Clever pup! You're doing great with all the training by the look of it! 8) 

Have you tried to put warm water on her food? It worked for us when she really didn't want to eat it.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Very smart puppy!!! 
And very cute


----------



## amitai (Jun 14, 2012)

11.5 weeks old 8)


----------



## amitai (Jun 14, 2012)

look how much she's grown!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Edom is a very beautiful pup and you both seem to be doing extremely well!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh my goodness she's adorable!! How can anyone see such a beautiful pup and not have one - I'm surprised that I don't have 10 running around my house.


----------



## amitai (Jun 14, 2012)

8)


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Edom is growing up so quickly! I love the pictures. Yesterday, I saw a 4 month V out for a walk. I melted on the sidewalk and had to cuddle with the pup. ;D


----------

